# Bluebase Rosegold Asian Arowana



## King-eL

Here is my Tong Yan aro or Rosegold arowana. Only down side that it came in with slight PLJ. I was selling this fish before but no one seems to want it so I decided to keep it. Turns out it was just waiting to look nice under my care.

With LED lights on

















Only with natural sunlight.


----------



## Sanka101

Ohh jeez that is one stunning monster! Great work!!
what size tank is it in? just curious as i see some other potencially huge monster fish in there... you must have a humungus tank to house all of those.. if only i had the budget =P


----------



## Momobobo

They always make the most awesome names for all the variants of Aros  Stunning as usual.


----------



## Chronick

i was considering buying it when you were selling it. i knew it would turn nice but didn't have the money for an arow at the time. Nice fish earl


----------



## King-eL

Sanka101 said:


> Ohh jeez that is one stunning monster! Great work!!
> what size tank is it in? just curious as i see some other potencially huge monster fish in there... you must have a humungus tank to house all of those.. if only i had the budget =P


Tanks is 375g.


----------



## King-eL

Momobobo said:


> They always make the most awesome names for all the variants of Aros  Stunning as usual.


This is a cross between a crossback and a super red arowana.


----------



## King-eL

Chronick said:


> i was considering buying it when you were selling it. i knew it would turn nice but didn't have the money for an arow at the time. Nice fish earl


I'm just so glad it did not got sold or I will regret selling it. Kinda regretted when I sold my banjar and green.


----------



## King-eL

This aro used to be owned by Kenta BTW.


----------



## josephl

Beautiful fish


----------



## King-eL

josephl said:


> Beautiful fish


Thanks josephl!!!


----------



## m_class2g

very nice aro! good thing you didnt sell it lol.


----------



## King-eL

m_class2g said:


> very nice aro! good thing you didnt sell it lol.


Yeah I know or else I would regret selling it. I just need more aros.


----------



## Mferko

its a beauty, i love how how colorful these are and how their scales seem almost dragon like


----------



## King-eL

Mferko said:


> its a beauty, i love how how colorful these are and how their scales seem almost dragon like


There color what made them went to endangered species list. The price of beuty.... I like the scales to and BTW they are also called dragon fish due to the dragon scales resemblance.


----------



## Mferko

King-eL said:


> There color what made them went to endangered species list. The price of beuty.... I like the scales to and BTW they are also called dragon fish due to the dragon scales resemblance.


price of beauty indeed, seems like if you want to coexist with humans your best chance is to taste good and become domesticated, otherwise your on the list of animals to be wiped out


----------



## King-eL

Mferko said:


> price of beauty indeed, seems like if you want to coexist with humans your best chance is to taste good and become domesticated, otherwise your on the list of animals to be wiped out


Totally agree.


----------



## Mferko

hehe, unless of course you taste good and cant be domesticated efficiently ie bluefin tuna, then your really outta luck. actually the shark would argue you dont even have to taste good to be targeted
staying away from us and not being useful for anything is another way to survive, but we're going to come for your habitat eventually


----------



## King-eL

Mferko said:


> hehe, unless of course you taste good and cant be domesticated efficiently ie bluefin tuna, then your really outta luck. actually the shark would argue you dont even have to taste good to be targeted
> staying away from us and not being useful for anything is another way to survive, but we're going to come for your habitat eventually


We humans like to destroy/take away for our own pleasure.


----------



## beN

refresh my mind for me what is PLG?


----------



## King-eL

beN said:


> refresh my mind for me what is PLG?


I mean PLJ = Protuding Lower Jaw


----------



## bonsai dave

King-eL said:


> There color what made them went to endangered species list. The price of beuty.... I like the scales to and BTW they are also called dragon fish due to the dragon scales resemblance.


I think they have bred enough in captivity to release some in to the wild to help the bring the populations back from extinction but that would also kill the market and their cash cow.

That is beautiful aro.It make me want to get rid of my discus and start another aro tank again.


----------



## Mferko

it wouldnt have to kill the market as long as taking them out of the wild was still banned, since they have microchips to verify which ones are legit just impose huge penalties for poaching wild ones, it would be money out of the breeders pockets tho since those fish arent being sold.


----------



## King-eL

Discus Dave said:


> I think they have bred enough in captivity to release some in to the wild to help the bring the populations back from extinction but that would also kill the market and their cash cow.
> 
> That is beautiful aro.It make me want to get rid of my discus and start another aro tank again.


It's not good for captive breed aros to be release back to the wild as their is not with the pure genetic. Their might be some but most are now crossed with each other. Farm abused them too much for their own business.


----------

